

Here is what I do when a prospect will not buy - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/heres-what-i-do-when-a-prospect-wont-or-cant-buy/

======
jslogan
There are no silver bullets to making a sale or growing revenue, but there are
best practices and simple things that can make a difference. This post offers
something simple and obvious that can turn a loss into a new opportunity and a
win. It's happened for me more than once.

